# Fab ride today



## sean8997 (17 Apr 2012)

Swapped my wheels on my CX bike today for my set with nobblies on (other set has marathon + on for road riding) and went out from Chester across to Delamere Forest, weather was great, albeit a little shower while I stopped for a coffee break, its been a while since I've taken my bike off road and I'm so glad I decided to do it today. I've been lacking a little enthusiasm for my cycling lately but todays ride was so much fun getting muddy blasting around the trails and mud tracks.
I did manage a tumble but only came out with a few scratches on my leg so no big drama.
Now thinking of sticking my roof bars on and taking a trek across to Llandegla on friday.


----------



## jdtate101 (17 Apr 2012)

Which nobblies did you go for?


----------



## sean8997 (18 Apr 2012)

I've got some Maxxis things on that came on the bike, too wet to go outside to check the exact type, lol


----------

